# Gnome - brak apletu do wyłączania komputera

## Hexe

Hej,

po aktualizacji do gnome-2.20 zniknął mi apletowy guzik służący do wyłączania systemu (używam lapka, więc było tam hibernuj, uśpij, wyłącz, uruchom ponownie). Bezpośrednio po aktualizacji guzik zrobił mi się zaszarzony i nie można było go aktywować (klikanie na niego nie skutkowało niczym). Usunęłam go, a teraz klikając PPM na panelu i przechodząc do "dodaj panel" nie mam w menu w ogóle tego apletu. Jest zabezpieczenie przed nieautoryzowanym dostępem (blokada ekranu), jest wylogowanie, ale wyłączenia niet. Tak samo w menu głównym, tym w kształcie stopy..

Jedyną formą wyłączenia komputera jest ręczne zamknięcie z poziomu konsoli..

Ktoś ma jakiś pomysł, dlaczego mi to przestało działać i w ogóle zniknęło? Uzależniłam się od funkcji uśpienia :))

----------

## Redhot

Próbowałaś usunąć .gnome* lub ew. nowego użytkownika utworzyć i wtedy spróbować?

----------

## Hexe

Tak, właśnie to zrobiłam. I w tym, i w tym przypadku aplet nieobecny :/.

----------

## nieprosty

Sprawdz czy nie jest to wina flagi acpi lub apm w pakiecie gnome-applets.

Wina w  sensie jej braku  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Hexe

Obie są zaznaczone.

----------

## wariat

Ale Gnome startujesz z gdm prawda a nie z konsoli via startx? Bo jeśli z konsoli to AFAIR właśnie dlatego nie ma wyłączania, jest tylko zamknięcie sesji.

UPDATE: faktycznie było nie jednoznacznie.

----------

## nieprosty

 *Quote:*   

> Ale Gnome startujesz z gdm prawda a nie z konsoli via startx? Bo jeśli tak to AFAIR właśnie dlatego nie ma wyłączania, jest tylko zamknięcie sesji.

 

Nie ma to znaczenia. Ja startuje poprzez gdm i mam możliwość wyłączenia komputera

----------

## Redhot

 *nieprosty wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ale Gnome startujesz z gdm prawda a nie z konsoli via startx? Bo jeśli tak to AFAIR właśnie dlatego nie ma wyłączania, jest tylko zamknięcie sesji. 
> 
> Nie ma to znaczenia. Ja startuje poprzez gdm i mam możliwość wyłączenia komputera

 

Chodzi o to, że spod startx może nie być wyłączania.

----------

## Hexe

Przez gdm startuje. Zresztą, sposobu uruchamiania nie zmieniałam. Po prostu zaktualizowałam system :).

----------

